# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  [Поиск исходника] Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Xorist.er

## saintninja

Доброго времени суток. Как подсовывают злоумышленники вирус Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Xorist.er? Суть в том, что имеется компьютер злодея и носители информации. Возможно ли найти исходники вируса и как их искать? Или же злоумышленник, когда получает доступ к компьютеру жертвы, создает тело прямо у жертвы на машине и там прописывает код?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ShadowFrench

Если имеется физ доступ к пк - просто заюзайте утилиты для восстановления удаленных данных и проанализируйте их. 
 А зловреда подсовывают по старинке - жертва должна запустить на пк зараженный исполнЯемый файл (.ехе)

----------

